# Escambia River flatheads 1 june 2012



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

What better way to spend opening day of snapper fishing than catching sometimes I actually like to eat. I am making it a point to keep moving around and trying new places so today I went to Mystic Springs off of 29. I got my ass pretty wet early this morning but i have to say not too bad of a day. I tried 7 different spots and ended up catching all 5 of these in the same spot. I lost an absolute stud as soon as I got to this spot. I must have put the bait right in his mouth. He rolled 1 time at the boat and the hook came unbuckled somehow. I have caught enough big flatheads to judge size so trust me this would have been a record fish. River Roach says I don't wear my hat enough so here you go!!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Dang


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good job, I have talked to some locals up around mystic springs and they tell me of a few cats over 70 that have been caught over the years.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a few dinners!!! Good job on the catch!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

And I would much rather be catching Flatheads them them over rated over populated Snappers,

Like the old saying goes "A monkey can catch a snapper on a terd!"No skill needed


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

nice!!!!!


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I would call that a honey hole. Good job, nice cap too.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Sbarrow, thanks you finally gave the hat some play. You need to cover that bald a** head with it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice catch man...yall've been workin on em...Do you catch them early in the moring before the rain or after?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Right after the rain


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm thinking about making a bluecat trip on ol Escambia, We got some big ones up there that many people don't take advantage of. The old state record came from Escambia I think it was 63lbs but I'm sure there are many more much larger to be caught. 

How about you guys, ever had much luck with big Blues on Escambia? Iv got the Skip-jacks pin pointed so big baits wont be a problem


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Good report, I'm thinking this state record may get blown out of the water in the next few years.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Great report! too bad the big one eluded you!


----------

